# Which Futurama Character are you?



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

If you were someone on this show, who would it be?


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Gotta go with Bender for me...


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Bender or Leela for me


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Zoidberg <3 :b

A little bit at least ^^.


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

How I am on the internet: Bender

How I am in real life: Kif


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Don't watch it but I liked the girl with one eye when I saw it 15 years ago.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am going to go with Nibbler


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Idk, I picked like 4 of them lmao.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Kif. Definitely. Though some days I feel like a Fry. And then a Leela, freakish outcast with identity/self-esteem issues and anger issues because of them.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

Kif, but minus the male impregnation.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

iminnocentenough said:


> Kif, but minus the male impregnation.


You must wear gloves too?


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Fry. I'm not the brightest bulb in the knife drawer.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Some mix between Hermes, Zoidberb, & Kif


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Mostly Fry, some Bender.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Mostly Fry, some Bender.


30% Bender?


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

knightofdespair said:


> 30% Bender?


Fry - never quite know what's going on, crappy dead end job, lazy bum

Bender - angry sarcastic ******* minus the hookers and booze


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Just some stupid idiot who is totally useless, so: Fry.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Fry - never quite know what's going on, crappy dead end job, lazy bum
> 
> Bender - angry sarcastic ******* minus the hookers and booze


Composition
◾40% Zinc [20]
◾40% Titanium [21]
◾40% Dolomite [22]
◾40% Luck (from horseshoes) [13]
◾40% Chromium [23]
◾40% Wires [24]
◾40% Scrap Metal [25]
◾30% Iron
◾±0.04% Nickel impurity
◾40% empty [26]
◾60% storage space
◾40% Platinum
◾Unknown amount of Osmium
Not counting luck (since it is derived from the iron he is made from, which is recycled from horseshoes), Bender is made up of 170.04% more material than should be possible (a total of 270.04%) however Dolomite is a mineral so it is possible that the Dolomite only held the elements that later created Bender. Also Bender's body has been repaired/replaced many times. It is also notable that most robots contain a "Back up drive" in their composition, Bender does not.

http://futurama.wikia.com/wiki/Bender_Bending_Rodríguez


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

iminnocentenough said:


> Kif, but minus the male impregnation.


I just watched that episode tonight, didn't remember what a skank Leela was.. Her and Kif had like 1000 babies and she treats Fry like crap.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

knightofdespair said:


> I just watched that episode tonight, didn't remember what a skank Leela was.. Her and Kif had like 1000 babies and she treats Fry like crap.


HAHAHAHHA! That show is absolutely golden.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

probably fry. I'm kind of dim witted sometimes, lol. but I'm still loveable and have a big heart.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

SilentLyric said:


> probably fry. I'm kind of dim witted sometimes, lol. but I'm still loveable and have a big heart.


His dumbness saved the universe.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

I think I'd be Morbo the Annihilator.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

I guess I'm kind of like Leela, but to be totally honest with myself, I'm mostly a Zoidberg. *sigh*


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

I think most of us are like Kif, sadly.

Zoidberg is pretty similar to Alan Harper, too stupid to relate (which is obviously fine because they're just sitcom characters).

lol at Fry and Bender votes. SASers have too little personality to be like them.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Slurms Mckenzie for sure


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Donkeybutt said:


> I guess I'm kind of like Leela, but to be totally honest with myself, I'm mostly a Zoidberg. *sigh*


Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm Farnsworth, for sure.










I know exactly how this feels.










The way I usually feel.


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

ahem...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have no idea what this is. Therefore, it isn't worthy of an entire thread about it.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I have no idea what this is. Therefore, it isn't worthy of an entire thread about it.


The greatest TV show in all of human history doesn't have to justify itself to you!


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm changing my vote to Beck.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Morbo


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

knightofdespair said:


> The greatest TV show in all of human history doesn't have to justify itself to you!


you could say that again!


----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

knightofdespair said:


> Nothing wrong with that!


This


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Probably Fry, but with a little Bender thrown in there.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

SomethingElusive said:


> No Hedonism bot? for shame.


Yeah wasn't room to put all of em  I'm sure there is at least one robot devil and a Don-bot and Tinny-Tim here as well.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

SomethingElusive said:


> I'm sorry I wasn't being serious, He's a minor character I wouldn't expect him to be mentioned much really. He just stood out to me.


I would have put a ton more if there was room, there are at least a dozen more that could go in the list.

Added more choices now in another poll:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...cter-are-you-part-2-a-1719025/#post1084383681


----------

